# Cooking with Canned Beans



## giggler (Nov 18, 2016)

I have seen 2 tv shows about using canned beans as a good product. drain them and give them a rince,, and you don't have to make your own dried beans all night.

I tried this a couple of times now, in soups . but I think the beans fall apart?

The chilli was OK, but the Navy Bean soup was Mush...

Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 18, 2016)

With canned beans, you don't have to cook them for a long time.  They're already cooked so just add them near the end of the cooking cycle and heat them up.


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 18, 2016)

I find the " dark red" kidney beans seem to stand up better than regular kidney beans ( and other beans too) .  I always use them for my soups, but as mentioned by Andy, I todd them in towards the end.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 18, 2016)

I like cooking with canned beans as long as they're not canned green beans...now those should be outlawed!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 18, 2016)

I like using canned beans too.  Rinse in the colander, and they're good to go in chili or soup.

And I have to agree, Kay, canned green beans are nasty.


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 18, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> I like cooking with canned beans as long as they're not canned green beans...now those should be outlawed!



Along with canned asparagus, it a crime.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 18, 2016)

larry_stewart said:


> Along with canned asparagus, it a crime.




Canned peas are nasty too!


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 18, 2016)

Oh lordy, and is there anything worse than canned spinach??


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 18, 2016)

Popeye likes it.  But it's disgusting IMO.


----------



## Souschef (Nov 18, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Oh lordy, and is there anything worse than canned spinach??


I am not sure, but my dad liked Green Giant canned French Cut green beans (gag)


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 18, 2016)

DH and I were discussing the nastiest canned vegetables.  My winner was canned peas, his was canned spinach.  I can choke down canned green beans.

Back to the OP.  I do like canned garbanzo beans.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 18, 2016)

I have a soft spot in my heart (head?) for Del Monte green peas.  I hardly ever buy them but I'm still fond of them.


----------



## blissful (Nov 18, 2016)

home canned green beans, finely chopped white onion, vinegar, olive oil, S&P, basil, oregano, oh my those are just delicious, so I just ate a bowl of those.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 18, 2016)

*Canned beans. cooking with?*

I like my home-canned green beans too bliss.  Grocery store canned peas or spinach, not so much.


----------



## blissful (Nov 19, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> I like my home-canned green beans too bliss.  Grocery store canned peas or spinach, not so much.


I don't think I've ever tried canned spinach. DH likes canned peas, it reminds of his mom's cooking, they were poor, very hungry, but it reminds him of growing up, so I put them in his tuna macaroni salad, and I put them in his ragu (tomato, ground beef, macaroni), but for me, I just like beans with some substance to them. I like, peas, kidney beans, garbanzo beans, green beans, three bean salad, any of those things, with chopped onion, S&P, vinegar, onion, herbs, cold.


----------



## CakePoet (Nov 19, 2016)

You need to put the canned beans later in the cooking then you do with normal beans, they dont need more then 5 or  max 10 minutes cooking time.


----------



## Addie (Nov 19, 2016)

I will eat ice cold Bush's Boston Recipe baked beans. Also in a small can, waxed beans. I like them cold also with ranch dressing. Cream style corn also. And only Le Seur petite peas. Otherwise, I would rather make my veggies fresh.


----------



## CraigC (Nov 19, 2016)

I use canned black beans, liquid included, for Cuban black beans and rice. They will hold up to the cooking time without becoming mush. They go in as soon as the sofrito is done, along with bay leaves, stock and cumin. If we have leftovers, we prefer using them to make refried beans instead of pinto beans. We make a vegetarian chili with them as well. Now for Red Beans and Rice, the beans have to be dried, canned beans just won't do.


----------



## Rocklobster (Nov 19, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Oh lordy, and is there anything worse than canned spinach??


Canned chicken??


----------



## CakePoet (Nov 19, 2016)

Surströmming?  That must be the worse thing in  can. Yes, I know it can be lovely but  no for me.


----------



## CraigC (Nov 19, 2016)

Rocklobster said:


> Canned chicken??



Now that should be a capital crime punishable by making you eat it!


----------



## msmofet (Nov 19, 2016)

Addie said:


> I will eat ice cold Bush's Boston Recipe baked beans. Also in a small can, waxed beans. I like them cold also with ranch dressing. Cream style corn also. And only Le Seur petite peas. Otherwise, I would rather make my veggies fresh.



I also like the Le Seur peas occasionally. Mom would buy them a couple times a year. 

I use canned kidney beans (light or dark) with the liquid to make a two bean salad with olive oil, vinegar, raw onion, s & p and oregano.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 19, 2016)

You beat me to the chicken picture, Rocklobster!!

I love canned beans (dry ones too)!!  I probably have 10 cans of various types, black, cannellini, red kidney in my pantry.  they are incredibly versatile.

Once in awhile I'll eat a can of green peas for dinner with a little butter.  Reminds me of being 7 years old.  I loved them back then.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 19, 2016)

msmofet said:


> I also like the Le Seur peas occasionally. Mom would buy them a couple times a year.
> 
> I use canned kidney beans (light or dark) with the liquid to make a two bean salad with olive oil, vinegar, raw onion, s & p and oregano.



Oops I use one can kidneys and one can cannellini beans for the above bean salad salad. 

I also use drained and rinsed canned chichi (chick peas) as a green salad topping.

Undrained kidney beans in chili. 

Undrained cannellini beans in my white pasta fagioli with sausage. 

Undrained cannellini beans in sautéed escarole and beans.


----------



## Addie (Nov 19, 2016)

msmofet said:


> Oops I use one can kidneys and one can cannellini beans for the above bean salad salad.
> 
> I also use drained and rinsed canned chichi (chick peas) as a green salad topping.
> 
> ...



I take a can of chick peas, drain, rinse and toss onto a dry towel. Back into the can or a bowl and snack on them while watching TV. Any time I am at a salad bar, and they have them, I will load my plate down with them.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 19, 2016)

Addie said:


> I take a can of chick peas, drain, rinse and toss onto a dry towel. Back into the can or a bowl and snack on them while watching TV. Any time I am at a salad bar, and they have them, I will load my plate down with them.




I've made roasted canned chick peas, nice, spicy, and crunchy.  Can't remember the recipe, think I did what you did, Addie, well drained and dried, then tossed with whatever spice, I think I used chili powder, then roasted until crispy.


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 19, 2016)

Waaaay back, before frozen vegies became edible and easily available, canned vegies were the only choices people had during the winter months.  

Of course fresh is undeniably the best but when not available :-

-I like both canned and frozen corn

-I used to (sort of) like canned peas, couldn't stand frozen, then all of a sudden it swithced and I couldn't stand canned, only frozen.  Now I don't mind either.

-I use frozen peas, corn & carrots for pot pies, etc.

-I havenj't bought canned nor frozen green or yellow beans in centuries, so can't really give an opinion.  When little my mother often bought 'frenched green beans', canned and they weren't bad.  I believe I have used green beans in a bean salad, with the dressing...   I guess as long as there is some texture other than mush, they are OK.

-have never had canned spinach or potatoes or carrots

-canned mushrooms have their place, I don't use them often but sometimes in creamed casseroles I like the little bites of texture.

-dried beans, well, I always keep some on hand but usually use canned mostly for convenience as I can never remember to put them on to soak the day before.

-kidney beans and the rest of that family, again, canned.  Chili's, black beans & rice, etc. 

Although I do grow and freeze tomatoes - I prefer using canned for heavy thicker sauces.


----------



## skilletlicker (Nov 19, 2016)

I mostly cook dried beans but keep canned on hand as well. I don't understand this obsession with rinsing canned beans unless it's to lower sodium or cya for some celebrity chef. The only time I rinse is when they're going straight from the can into a salad.
I always cook the beans separately first. Even in a soup, wouldn't everything else overcook before the beans were done?
Growing up in the 50's you just got used to canned goods. Pretty sure there was an electric  can-opener on every counter. I eat all of the examples listed above. They're different than fresh or frozen, that's for sure. Some, like peas, are so different that you wouldn't necessarily know they were the same food originally, but I don't hate any of them. Just lucky that way I guess.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 19, 2016)

I rinse canned beans to reduce the sodium content, as well as to reduce the, um, aftereffects.  I buy reduced sodium canned beans when I can find them.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 19, 2016)

Canned beans are a staple in my pantry, I love them!  I always have quite a variety - pinto, kidney, garbanzo, cannellini, black beans....love them all and I use them in anything from drained and sprinkled on green salads, to soups, stews, chili, you name it. 

Canned veggies, not so much.  If not fresh, then I prefer frozen over canned.  About the only canned veggies in my cupboard are corn and beets.  I love sliced or slivered beets with a green salad, topped with ranch.   

I don't think I've ever had grocery store canned spinach, asparagus, carrots, potatoes, or peas, at least not in the past many decades or so. 

Dawg....funny, I was just looking up ideas for seasonings for roasted garbanzos the other day.  Sounds really good with chili powder, maybe a little cumin...


----------



## skilletlicker (Nov 19, 2016)

Hominy is a vegetable that I don't think you can buy any way except canned. I've made it from dried corn. Tastes better but it's a project.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 19, 2016)

I grew up on canned spinach, now I just chill and drain it, top with a bit of Tabasco.  I also eat plenty of fresh spinach as salads and cooked.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 19, 2016)

When my parents had their little grocery store (1946-1961) the use of canned goods was common. Clarence Birdseye's frozen foods had only been around a short 20 years. 
We ate a lot of canned goods that had lost their labels. Now that was an adventure, much like the "box of chocolates" but with nasty surprises. Once in a while Dad would open up three of four cans of who knew what, and dump it in a pan for a meal. He called it Gravy Train night. Mom and I wouldn't eat that slop, but he did. 
Clarence Birdseye is a hero in my book!!


----------



## rodentraiser (Nov 19, 2016)

I use a crock pot to make a hot dog and bean mix and I've always used Van Camps canned beans. The hot dogs and beans cook for 8 hours and I don't remember that they fell apart. Of course, crock pot cooking is on low heat, so maybe that makes a difference.


----------



## CraigC (Nov 19, 2016)

skilletlicker said:


> Hominy is a vegetable that I don't think you can buy any way except canned. I've made it from dried corn. Tastes better but it's a project.



Huitlacoche is a great sub for hominy. It is an acquired taste, but really special!


----------



## CakePoet (Nov 19, 2016)

Huitlacoche but that is fungus while hominy is  field corn... how can the substitute each other?


----------



## CraigC (Nov 19, 2016)

CakePoet said:


> Huitlacoche but that is fungus while hominy is  field corn... how can the substitute each other?



It has a taste and texture like hominy and it only grows on corn.


----------



## skilletlicker (Nov 19, 2016)

CakePoet said:


> Huitlacoche but that is fungus while hominy is  field corn... how can the substitute each other?



Hominy is nixtamilized corn. Could have been field corn. Better if it were made from better corn.

Never tried huitlacoche. Goya sells it in a can. Doesn't sound as revolting if you call it corn mushroom.


----------



## blissful (Nov 19, 2016)

skilletlicker said:


> Hominy is nixtamilized corn. Could have been field corn. Better if it were made from better corn.
> 
> Never tried huitlacoche. Goya sells it in a can. Doesn't sound as revolting if you call it corn mushroom.



We were innocently growing some sweet corn one year, then we were attacked by raccoons and a skunk. We trapped them, we tried to rescue the corn. By then, this horrifying disgusting glop called huitlacoche started growing on it, putrefying any chance of eating good sweetcorn. We burned it at the stalk to prevent the end of the world as we knew it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 19, 2016)

blissful said:


> We were innocently growing some sweet corn one year, then we were attacked by raccoons and a skunk. We trapped them, we tried to rescue the corn. By then, this horrifying disgusting glop called huitlacoche started growing on it, putrefying any chance of eating good sweetcorn. We burned it at the stalk to prevent the end of the world as we knew it.




We called it corn smut when I was growing up in the great state of NoDak.  It was a reason to throw out corn.  Looked absolutely disgusting.  I didn't realize until a few years ago that it's a Mexican delicacy, and becoming increasingly popular here.


----------



## blissful (Nov 19, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> We called it corn smut when I was growing up in the great state of NoDak.  It was a reason to throw out corn.  Looked absolutely disgusting.  I didn't realize until a few years ago that it's a Mexican delicacy, and becoming increasingly popular here.


Exactly! I told DH, this smut is a delicacy, he wasn't interested in eating it. I wasn't either. Somehow the word 'smut' and 'food' shouldn't be in the same sentence.  I didn't realize you were from NoDak. My middle son moved there 2 years ago so I have a soft spot in my heart for NoDak and it's people.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 19, 2016)

Indeed.  "Smut"  and "food" have no place in the same sentence!

We NoDaks are a hardy bunch.  Friends there have 12 inches of snow right now.  But no way any of us would eat corn smut.


----------



## rodentraiser (Nov 19, 2016)

blissful said:


> We were innocently growing some sweet corn one year, then we were attacked by raccoons and a skunk. We trapped them, we tried to rescue the corn. By then, this horrifying disgusting glop called huitlacoche started growing on it, putrefying any chance of eating good sweetcorn. We burned it at the stalk to prevent the end of the world as we knew it.



You're the millionth person I've heard say the raccoons eat corn. But when I was feeding our raccoons here, not only did they totally ignore the neighbor's corn, the one time I threw out a couple of cobs (with kernels) for them, they refused to eat those, too. 

We must have some really weird raccoons in this neck of the woods.


----------



## blissful (Nov 19, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> You're the millionth person I've heard say the raccoons eat corn. But when I was feeding our raccoons here, not only did they totally ignore the neighbor's corn, the one time I threw out a couple of cobs (with kernels) for them, they refused to eat those, too.
> 
> We must have some really weird raccoons in this neck of the woods.



Yes you must have had the weirdest raccoons hanging out with you. We have animals all the time, mostly skunks when the grub population gets bad under the grass, and they pull up big portions of it to get to the grubs. We get to follow it the next day stomping out the pulled up grass back into the places where it got pulled up. The raccoons though, we don't have them unless I was feeding cats catfood outdoors, or we grew some corn. 

So this last time we tried to grow corn (and gosh we have tons of farmers around here growing it so we thought they'd leave us alone), we had raccoons and skunks. There was a raccoon and we couldn't get it to go into a trap, so we moved the trap up onto the deck, on the picnic table in full view of the patio window and baited it with peanut butter. So the darn thing wouldn't go IN the trap. So DH stealthily, walked out the front door and came up behind the raccoon, and the raccoon was scared INTO the cage. Yeah my DH is that scary.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 19, 2016)

Oh boy, Bliss, not sure I'd mess with a coon, they're nasty little beasts!  I've never met a coon who doesn't like corn.  That would be an exercise in futility for me to plant corn, even though we live in the heartland.  We have to have baffles for the bird feeders, and I have my little vegetable garden fenced in with a dog kennel I constructed.  We still get bunnies and deer.  Haven't seen skunks yet, but they're around.  Possums, I like.  They eat ticks, and leave my plants alone.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 19, 2016)

Apologies to the OP, we got clear off in left field.

I use mostly canned beans in recipes, saves me lots of time and they are a wonderful canned product.  I only use dried beans to make my ham and bean soups.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 19, 2016)

Heh.  We never do that here!

I really do love canned beans, have a nice assortment.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 19, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Heh.  We never do that here!
> 
> I really do love canned beans, have a nice assortment.



Around here in Wyoming, a lot of pinto beans are grown...wish I knew anyone who was growing them so I could snag me some of the fresh beans.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 19, 2016)

We have a large Mexican population here, and a large population of pinto beans.  Have not tried growing them myself though.

The canned and dried are easily found.

Don't think I've ever had fresh pinto beans.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 20, 2016)

I've never had fresh pinto beans, or frozen either for that matter, only canned and dried. However, fresh frozen black eye peas are offered here between Christmas and New Year for the traditional good luck meal for Jan. 1st. Those frozen black eye peas are far tastier than canned or dried with those ham hocks and greens.


----------



## rodentraiser (Nov 20, 2016)

I tried growing beans once. The ground squirrels were digging them up before I had the last one planted. 

I do use dry pinto beans when I make refried beans. That's because I haven't found a can of refried beans yet that I like. I would love to find them fresh from the field, too.


----------



## medtran49 (Nov 20, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> I've never had fresh pinto beans, or frozen either for that matter, only canned and dried. However, fresh frozen black eye peas are offered here between Christmas and New Year for the traditional good luck meal for Jan. 1st. Those frozen black eye peas are far tastier than canned or dried with those ham hocks and greens.


 
They have fresh black-eyed peas here during that time even in the regular grocery stores so you might want to check if you are interested.


----------



## giggler (Nov 20, 2016)

I Love this list, such wonderfull replies!

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Addie (Nov 20, 2016)

We are a chatty bunch!


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 20, 2016)

medtran49 said:


> They have fresh black-eyed peas here during that time even in the regular grocery stores so you might want to check if you are interested.



You're lucky Med! My guess is they are only available fresh in the southern states. Oh how I love that good luck meal on Jan 1st, thanks to my southern transplanted Mom teaching me how. 
"“Peas for pennies. Greens for dollars. Cornbread for gold.”


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 20, 2016)

Have never had any kind of blackeyed peas.  Including the frozen.  They interest me, but I suspect they're not available here along the river either.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 20, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Have never had any kind of blackeyed peas.  Including the frozen.  They interest me, but I suspect they're not available here along the river either.



Wha?????  You have to try some black eyed peas.  Heated with salt and pepper, maybe a little Tabasco...heaven!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 20, 2016)

I like canned green and wax beans, and canned spinach, can tolerate canned peas, and if I absolutely have to, canned carrots.  Canned potatoes, canned asparagus, canned artichoke hearts, and canned okra are to me just a sin against food.

Of course, fresh is always better, except for good canned tomato product.  I grew up in a place where fresh produce wasn't always available, and canned was a convenient way to stock the pantry shelves.  And I loved VanCamp's pork and beans, which have suffered in quality since I was young (no more piece of pork in the can and more can juice and fewer beans), and my Dad's favorite - B&M Baked Beans - came in a jar.

Canned veggies are the ingredients that taught Sprout how to blend flavors to get what she wanted in her first, simple soups.

I guess it's what you grew up with, and a matter of personal taste.  But then again, up through my teams, Appian Way, and Chef Boyardee pizza kits were a favorite.  Now, I can hardly choke them down.  Same with Hamburger Helper and a host of pre-seasoned, and boxed meals/bagged meals.  Still like cheap pot pies though, and TV dinners.  Can't understand why.  They're really not ver good at all.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 20, 2016)

I keep canned potatoes on hand for when I don't have regular potatoes for stews.  They're emergency potatoes.  Canned okra, not so sure about.  Artichokes either.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 20, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Wha?????  You have to try some black eyed peas.  Heated with salt and pepper, maybe a little Tabasco...heaven!




Need to find a source!


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 20, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Need to find a source!



You don't have canned there?


----------



## skilletlicker (Nov 20, 2016)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> ...I guess it's what you grew up with, and a matter of personal taste....


That's as good as any way to describe it. I suspect there's some genetic hard-wiring involved. The way particular music is imprinted upon us at a certain age, and smells seem always to evoke specifics memories and moods.
Preference, learned in childhood, for some foods above others could be a useful survival tool.
Earlier there was talk of black-eyed peas. First time I ever had them was at my favorite Aunt's kitchen table. Maybe accidentally they were a little over-cooked so the beans were falling apart and resembled a thick soup or cowpea gravy. That's the way I like them best 60 years later.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 20, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Need to find a source!



I'll ship you dried or canned...


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 20, 2016)

Would they be in the Mexican section?  I've never looked for them.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 20, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Would they be in the Mexican section?  I've never looked for them.



They're usually with all the other canned beans.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 20, 2016)

Will have to take a look!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 21, 2016)

Like others have said, *Eric*, beans are cooked in the can when they process them. They only need to be heated. If you want to cook beans longer so that they can absorb the flavors from the other ingredients, you either have to remember to soak beans overnight, or do the quick-soak method as explained on the package. Even that takes more than an hour or two. Canned beans are always ready to go.




Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> ...Still like cheap pot pies though, and TV dinners.  Can't understand why...


'Cuz they taste like memories, *Chief*.  Sometimes memories taste better than anything fancy.



Dawgluver said:


> Would they be in the Mexican section?  I've never looked for them.


They could be in several places, Dawg, depending on your store. Market Basket has both canned and dried beans, etc, and they have them in three different aisles! Ask someone who knows the store's stock - they should be able to tell you where to go...:


----------



## jennyema (Nov 21, 2016)

Black eyed peas

Canned plain --  with all the other beans
Canned with seasoning -- with southern or "soul" food. Gloria's is a brand

Dried -- with the other dried beans

Frozen -- with the frozen vegetables

This is where I find them in my Stop and Shop

Try making the salad called Texas Caviar!  It might become your go-to pot luck dish 
Texas Caviar Recipe - Chowhound


----------



## Addie (Nov 21, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> I keep canned potatoes on hand for when I don't have regular potatoes for stews.  They're emergency potatoes.  Canned okra, not so sure about.  Artichokes either.



When the kids were small I always kept a couple of cans of sliced potatoes for Sunday breakfast. Bacon, eggs and home fries.


----------



## Mad Cook (Nov 21, 2016)

giggler said:


> I have seen 2 tv shows about using canned beans as a good product. drain them and give them a rince,, and you don't have to make your own dried beans all night.
> 
> I tried this a couple of times now, in soups . but I think the beans fall apart?
> 
> ...


If I use tinned beans I tend to add them near the end of the cooking time and just heat them through. They seem to pick up the flavours in the pot in the short time.. They are already cooked enough to eat so too much extra cooking will send them to mush.

Co-incidentally, I was watching a Jamie Oliver programme the other day and he tipped the whole canful into his demonstration dish including the liquid and he said it was OK to do that. I don't think it does any harm. Just might not suit every recipe.


----------



## Mad Cook (Nov 21, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> I like cooking with canned beans as long as they're not canned green beans...now those should be outlawed!


On last night's "Restaurant Impossible" (yes, I am a sad person) one of the things wrong with the restaurant that was featured was the canned green beans.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 21, 2016)

A recipe I learned in Boy Scouts was for a ground beef scramble that consisted of:

Ground Beef
Chopped Onion
One can each of:
sliced mushrooms
cream of mushroom soup
corn
potatoes
peas

Not a dish I'm proud of but I still make it from time to time.

BTW, if you try to gourmet it up with fresh vegetables, cream, etc, it doesn't work.


----------



## RPCookin (Nov 21, 2016)

I used canned pigeon peas for Bahamian peas and rice when I lived in the Bahamas.  Unsurprisingly,  they don't exist in grocery stores in Colorado.  

I do use black, red, kidney and other canned beans for many dishes.  I don't have the foresight to used dried.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 21, 2016)

jennyema said:


> Try making the salad called Texas Caviar!  It might become your go-to pot luck dish
> Texas Caviar Recipe - Chowhound



Jenny, that sounds a little like the delicious salad from Cheryl...
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/black-bean-and-corn-salad-92149.html
with BEP instead of black beans.
Now I know I'll be buying several packs of frozen BEP to keep in the freezer for the year.


----------



## Addie (Nov 21, 2016)

Mad Cook said:


> On last night's "Restaurant Impossible" (yes, I am a sad person) one of the things wrong with the restaurant that was featured was the canned green beans.



If it is on the menu, I will always order meatloaf. So of course you get mashed taters, gravy and some veggie. Invariably, it is always a canned veggie. I usually asked first if it is canned, and if the waitress says yes, I tell her to mark down "hold the veggie." If she doesn't know, I tell her to ask, and if she gets a 'yes', then tell the kitchen to hold the veggie. There are only two veggies in a can I will eat. Creamed style corn and ice cold waxed beans with ranch dressing.


----------



## Daizymae (Nov 23, 2016)

*
And I have to agree, Kay, canned green beans are nasty.

*No worse than frozen green beans.  YUK.  There's no solution, you just have to grow your own and eat in season!


----------



## Mad Cook (Dec 2, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> I used canned pigeon peas for Bahamian peas and rice when I lived in the Bahamas.  Unsurprisingly,  they don't exist in grocery stores in Colorado.
> 
> I do use black, red, kidney and other canned beans for many dishes.  I don't have the foresight to used dried.


"Gunga peas" is another name for pigeon peas. I believe you can substitute "black-eye peas".

(Used to have a British West Indian neighbour many years ago.)


----------

